# Regen without driving



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yesterday while pulling into a parking lot, my car started a regen according to my Edge CTS monitor. I decided to see if I could make it complete the regen without actually driving. I put the transmission into Neutral and held the RPMs at 2000. The regen completed in full and averaged about 45 seconds per gram. I wanted to share this with everybody so you know that you don't actually have to be driving to have your car complete a regen. The catch is that the only way to know your car is doing a regen is to have a gauge that tells you that it is.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

anything melt?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

operator said:


> anything melt?


 Nope. No smoke out the exhaust either. i let it idle for a couple minutes after it was done. The cooling fan did stay on after I shut it off.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Yesterday while pulling into a parking lot, my car started a regen according to my Edge CTS monitor. I decided to see if I could make it complete the regen without actually driving. I put the transmission into Neutral and held the RPMs at 2000. The regen completed in full and averaged about 45 seconds per gram. I wanted to share this with everybody so you know that you don't actually have to be driving to have your car complete a regen. The catch is that the only way to know your car is doing a regen is to have a gauge that tells you that it is.


good to know!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Big rigs and heavy equipment do it like that all the time so it makes sense


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Update - I noticed the grams of soot accumulated quickly after this regen and I only got 350 or so miles before it kicked off again, this time on the highway. So far, it's accumulated much slower after the second one. So i would conclude this would be something good to do in a pinch, but not necessarily as a normal course of action. i am not sure why it was different.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Big rigs and heavy equipment do it like that all the time so it makes sense


Exactly what I figured. Although the trucks I've driven hold the RPM's automatically, made it easier. They brought themselves back to an idle when the regen completed. Mind you the regen takes a lot longer in a larger truck. Good to know though, diesel! Thanks! I have yet to notice a regen on mine happening. Hopefully with this new gauge I have I'll be able to catch the next one to ensure it completes properly. What's the highest soot level you've seen in yours before a regen begins? The gauge I have currently shows I have a little over 30 grams.


----------



## Premierjohn (Mar 19, 2015)

Which Edge CTS monitor?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Premierjohn said:


> Which Edge CTS monitor?


I believe he's running this one: http://www.amazon.ca/Edge-Products-83830-Insight-Monitor/dp/B003Y323NC
It's the same one I had tried but it was a faulty unit and returned it to the store. If you're interested in a gauge you may want to wait for a cheaper alternative to finish testing. I'm working with a Development Engineer at ScanGauge to get one working fully with the Cruze Diesel. Check out the thread I have on it: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel-general-discussion/132666-scangauge-ii.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

yep, that's the one


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Update - I noticed the grams of soot accumulated quickly after this regen and I only got 350 or so miles before it kicked off again, this time on the highway. So far, it's accumulated much slower after the second one. So i would conclude this would be something good to do in a pinch, but not necessarily as a normal course of action. i am not sure why it was different.


without the load of road conditions the differential pressure sensor would balance sooner than driving compared to just holding a high idle. most likely not getting a full clean out.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

In three years my regen's have been mostly seamless with only one exception when my keep driving light came on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> without the load of road conditions the differential pressure sensor would balance sooner than driving compared to just holding a high idle. most likely not getting a full clean out.


Ah, that makes sense. The next regen after the 350 mile one came in at 500 miles so, closer to normal.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I've never seen mine over 22 grams before regen starts (all 2 times), with the CTS.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Seems like everybody else's goes to 22 grams. Mine has always kicked on at 19-20.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

Stuck in Galveston Texas now with a DPF full. No notice CEL and CIL when I pulled into a parking space on startup the next day. Great vacation right! Dealer opens at 8 was there and no tech until 9. I'm betting no parts today as well. 
If so I'm driving this pos towards the house.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

pfw_dfw said:


> Stuck in Galveston Texas now with a DPF full. No notice CEL and CIL when I pulled into a parking space on startup the next day. Great vacation right! Dealer opens at 8 was there and no tech until 9. I'm betting no parts today as well.
> If so I'm driving this pos towards the house.


 This thread has been quiet for 5 years until now and you didn't say if the car is still able to be driven? If it is only a DPF full all it needs is to be driven at 2,000rpm or more for about 20 minuets or so. I still have my 2012 Holden Cruze diesel and I have had to do that 4 times in 8 years, other to that no issues with the engine. Hope all turns out well for you, if car is in limp mode it will need a manual regen.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Aussie said:


> This thread has been quiet for 5 years until now and you didn't say if the car is still able to be driven? If it is only a DPF full all it needs is to be driven at 2,000rpm or more for about 20 minuets or so. I still have my 2012 Holden Cruze diesel and I have had to do that 4 times in 8 years, other to that no issues with the engine. Hope all turns out well for you, if car is in limp mode it will need a manual regen.


Legend has it, he's still waiting at the dealer for parts...

On a side note, I'm pretty sure the North American model Diesel is different when it handles a "Full DPF" in the way of issuing the message on the DIC. From the experiences I've read on here, it just jumps straight to the requirement of a manual regen. I don't believe a normal regen can clean it out at that point as it sort of locks itself up and requires a manual regen to be done by a dealer or by other means. @Snipesy has an app that can by accompanied by an OBDII device to accomplish such tasks, among other things. If the Full DPF message is ignored, at that point it will send itself in to limp mode, and for good reason. If you keep going you're on a fast track to completely destroying the filter.


----------

